
Research Reveals How to Take a Better Break - nireyal
http://www.nirandfar.com/2017/03/how-to-spend-your-breaks-wisely-and-have-a-better-workday.html
======
wowsig
I've found listening to 10-15 min guided meditations help a lot.

